# Ausdauerprüfung (AD)



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I have read this article several times and it seems to have good information. Can't seem to find others on conditioning for the AD. Does anyone else know of other sources?

SiriusDog.com - Conditioning for the Ausdauerprfung (AD)

Anyone relate how they approach it?

Do you use a harness? What kind? 

I haven't been on a bike in over 25 years. Yikes! Gotta to say I already love the bike I bought. It is great for the 50+ rider. The pedals are more out in front of you and you can sit back comfortably on the cushie seat. With the added space between handle bars and seat and the low step feature, it is a very "bailable" bike. A big consideration I had was being able to touch the ground and get off fast. It has 7 speeds as I thought 21 would confound me. The low gear is super low and works great on hills. Mine is quite pink. I think Hogan will look good next to a pink bike!

Trek Bikes | Bikes | Bike Path | Pure Lowstep


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

This is pretty much the program I used earlier this year for my Rottie. Worked fine for us. I used used a furr-saver. 

Biggest suggestion is too make sure the pads are conditioned. If you have a dog who spends most of their time on carpet and nothing outside but grass the pads aren't going to be able to take a lot of asphalt/concrete roads.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

When I started conditioning myself and Keeta for the AD, I pretty much went about the same way as the article describes. I just went by some general feel as to what I needed to do, and it turns out to be almost the same as the link. I only once did the whole 20 km in training, out of curiousity, but agree that it should not be neccessary to train that distance - it only puts more wear and tear on dog and person alike. 

I hadn't bicycled in well over 10 years when I started, and at first, even a five minute ride was killing me!! So I did a few rides just on my own to get used to being on a bike again before taking my dog with me. You should be fine: I'm a middle-aged, overweight, sedentary office-worker, and had no issues with the conditioning. (Cute bike by the way!!! I'm jealous!)

I trained with a prong collar and a leash - but I would not reccommend this for most people - you really have to know your dog, and that is what I needed for mine. 

A few people in my club decided to do the AD at the last minute. They got a Springer and away they went, no issues or problems at all. I'm not sure if harnesses are allowed - can't remember now if anyone used one. We all completed the course and had a great time. I had asked the judge about acceptable collars, he said only fursavers are allowed. 

I made of point of running Keeta on a variety of surfaces when I was conditioning her: pavement, grass, dirt roads, gravel shoulders - she did fine with it and did not have any issues with bleeding paws. 

One thing I would recommend is to get a basic bicycle computer to measure your speed and distance - it will help a lot in your conditioning program.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm working on Nikon right now. Conditioning is not really the issue, but his feet. If we did the AD last weekend with the BH, we would have been on trouble b/c it was paved. He lives on carpet and grass.

Right now I use a prong and a leash. Our first sessions were me walking the bike, training him to heel on the RIGHT side and never cross in front of the wheel. We're still working on that control aspect and when I want to focus on riding, I tie a ball to the water bottle holder and then he heels perfectly to the pedal on the right.

I'm also shopping for a bike since mine was stolen. Right now I'm borrowing one but it's a mountain bike and I prefer a hybrid/commuter bike. My stolen one was a hybrid with street-like tires and the only surface I ever had trouble on was dry sand, otherwise it still held up on grass, gravel, and reasonable trails.

I rode this bike yesterday and it felt great, lightweight, easy to bail (middle bar doesn't touch my crotch). I do want a good commuting bike for riding other than road working dogs.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Sportiva-Mens-Road-Bike/dp/B001D2ROLM[/ame]


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks for the thread....great info. I have been preping my wife for a new bike and springer leash attachment. She rolls her eyes and says, "you don't even have the puppy yet, slow down Buckaroo!" LOL


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Those kind of bikes are called "crank forward" bikes because the crank if forward of the seat post. I'd love a 3 wheel recombent, myself.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

This is a similar program to what I followed. On M and W I would do shorter distances, but generally added in sprints. On Friday I built up distance at a steady pace. I never went over 6.5 miles and during the AD she actually picked up speed during the last 2.5 miles of the ride. The judge was very impressed with her conditioning. 

Around here I bike mostly on gravel and the gravel on the sides of the few paved roads I go down. Most paved roads have little edge and a 55mph speed limit. I don't go far on these roads. I just chose an AD where the dog would not be on much pavement.

I had an older 10 speed that I used for years. Then last year I bought a light weight mountain bike for road riding and mountain biking. 21 speeds and, while I don't use anything, but the upper 3 speeds on the roads I do use many of the others on the trails. I use a Springer and I can really tell the difference between my older heavy bike and this light weight bike. I feel the dog a lot more.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

How did you like the Springer? I talked with bike guy at the shop and he said he had put one on a bike. The guy came back a week later and begged him to take it off! I am not sure what the dog situation was there. Did you start the dogs on a the springer?


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

We bike the dogs (Malinois) with a Happy Dog. LOVE the Happy Dog over the Springer.

We did one AD with a GSD. Conditioning was for the pads, and we did little because we have sandpaper for roads up here. Where we did the AD was nice and soft dirt.

Bike is important. But don't look at me, I don't think I can RIDE for 12 miles. lol


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Use any pad conditioners?

Foot Conditioner - Dog paw and pad care. Protect your dog's feet. Relieve Sore paws, cut pads, and bruises.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have used my Springer since 1994. I used to bike two dogs at a time on it. I have never had an issue with it. I attach the line to a fursaver and then have a second leash hooked to a pinch. In the AD I just had the second line going to the fursaver. 

I could see someone using the harnesses and maybe having their dogs try to go in front of the bike or attack the tires.


----------



## SchHGSD (Dec 20, 2001)

Samba said:


> Use any pad conditioners?
> 
> Foot Conditioner - Dog paw and pad care. Protect your dog's feet. Relieve Sore paws, cut pads, and bruises.


Yep we used this stuff and also added Zinc to the dog's diet. He had bad feet to begin with, I think, it was always a struggle with him.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

When I did the AD, I did not do anything special beforehand as I was already exercising my dog a lot. 

I personally do not like the Sprengers as the dog tends to pull away from the bike so the dog has twisting motion with his joints - not good long term. I still bike my dog and I just use a pinch collar. The part I didn't like was getting him to bike on the right side of the bike as that's the rear wheel brake hand and I prefer to have that hand on the handlebars. The AD was the one and only time I ever biked him on that side and with just his fursaver on.

The other dogs that did the AD with mine were not in the same good shape mine was to start with and they took off down the road at high speed making no effort to pace themselves. One dog was being dragged down the road after about 6 miles and the both of them collapsed and had explosive diarrhea at the end. I was shocked the judge didn't stop the first dog and even more shocked that they both passed when they had to be forced to get up after collapsing at the end. My dog was still as fresh at the end as he was at the beginning and wanted to keep going.

I have heard of a lot of dogs being excused due to bloody feet. I kept an eye on the road and kept my dog on the smoothest part I could find. I also poured water over him at the breaks to help keep him cool.


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a good thread. I like to read about the "other titles" Schutzhund offers. This is something I would love to do with my Dobermann this year. He has grown up on cement but doesn't get a lot of exposure to it now. I have a gravel 1/4 mile driveway we do however walk on daily, so that may help.

Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Elaine, interesting to read how different Judges run the AD. When I did mine, we were not allowed to offer water during the breaks, he specified that when we started.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can't they get bloat or sick if they drink too much? My dog loves drinking water so I usually crate him after exercise and limit his water for a while, or at SchH club training I have him do a loooooong long down in the shade after his turn before giving him water or he will drink the entire bucket if he could.


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Castlemaid said:


> Elaine, interesting to read how different Judges run the AD. When I did mine, we were not allowed to offer water during the breaks, he specified that when we started.


 
Interesting. Nothing in the VDH rules prohibits giving your dog some water. I'm always amazed no matter how many times I trial how even with rules, judging can vary so much from one individual to the next.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Elaine said:


> I personally do not like the Sprengers as the dog tends to pull away from the bike so the dog has twisting motion with his joints - not good long term. I still bike my dog and I just use a pinch collar.


My dogs pull forward and not away from the bike so not a worry.

Having been pulled off of my rather light weight mountain bike by a dog on only a pinch, I will never try that again.  My old heavy bike that wasn't an issue.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Got that right, Keith, and sure is frustrating when you run into a judge that decides to make his/her own rules.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

lhczth said:


> My dogs pull forward and not away from the bike so not a worry.
> 
> Having been pulled off of my rather light weight mountain bike by a dog on only a pinch, I will never try that again.  My old heavy bike that wasn't an issue.


That's sort of the point: I do not want my dog to waste any energy in pulling, but especially to the side as that can be very damaging. I want him to use all his energy on just going the distance. As I don't allow my dog to pull, I would much rather use a loose leash and pinch collar to control him.

I also wouldn't do the AD if the judge was so stupid as to not allow you to water your dog. Can you imagine any long distance runner not drinking along the way?


----------



## SilentDobe (Jun 8, 2009)

That sounds a little bogus to me. I can see limiting the amount of water given, but at least let the dog wet his mouth.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree I would pull the dog


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm interested in doing this with Madix. I haven't found much info on it - there were two sites I read, one said he had to be on the left, one on the right...

THE ENDURANCE TEST

Willamette Valley Schutzhund Club, AD

They can only wear a collar or are harnesses allowed? Can an attachment be used or only a lead? What about boots for the feet? Do I need to have him registered somewhere special to do this and where/when are there tests? I know this is an old thread but I've been wondering so figured I'd resurrect


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark and I are (or were before the snow hit) working on this right now too.

I started with a harness which was attached to the bike and a prong collar on a seperate leash that was controlled by me. Stark is a squirrel nut which is why I felt the prong necessary. We have since stopped using it but I think may need to bring it out once or twice when the nicer weather hits again to remind him.

Here is a thread I started on the other forum about our progress:
Biking with Stark - GermanShepherdHome.net

This what we were doing before the snow fell (two weeks ago):

Stark and I have been biking about 3-4 times per week. The weather has been cooler so we are taking it little by little. We have a schedule that we somewhat follow:

TABLE 1: Typical Training Program
Base Run - 2 per week Long Run - 1 per week

Week 1
20min
2.0 to 2.5 miles
Long Run 25min
2.5-3.5 miles

Week 2
25min
2.5 to 3.5 miles
Long Run 30 min
3.0-4.0 miles

Week 3
25/30 min
2.5 to 3.5 miles
Long Run 40 min
4.5-6.0 miles

Week 4
30 min
3.0 to 4.0 miles
Long Run 50 min
5.5-7.0 miles

Week 5
30/35 min
3.0 to 4.5 miles
Long Run 60 min
6.5-7.5 miles

Week 6
30/40 min
3.0 to 6.0 miles
Long Run 70 min
7.0-8.0+ miles


We are spending more time on each week that deemed necessary but I want to work up gradually and with the cooler weather right now I don't think it will put us behind any. I'd rather play it safe. We are currently working on "Week 2" and are up to 3 miles now which takes us about 30-35 minutes as we are holding a nice steady trot, not a run. I, myself am not an excellent bike rider so that is part of the reason..lol.

Stark is now off the prong and using only his harness (still have to get a better harness for him though) and isn't really needing any verbal corrections anymore. He knows his commands for each task (go right, go left, easy, wait, etc.) and is very good at keeping focus with me.

I know he enjoys it because when we are running he keeps looking to me with this goofy expression on his face. He gets excited and whines when he sees me pull the bike out. I am happy to of found something he really enjoys and just doesn't do because I asked. Tonight I think he wanted to go further but we called it quits at our regular distance because it was COLD!

I am actually hoping to put a AD on him next year (along with a BH hopefully - fingers crossed!) so I am looking for advice regarding that. _How did you train, what really is involved (I have read some articles and blogs about it but would like some first hand experiences), how hard is it? _Haha.. 

Stark's feet are also dry and the cream I have been putting on them isn't doing it's job. It's a musher's cream called Invisible Boot and I was told by my trainer (she races sled dogs) that it would but I find they are dry. _We run on grass, gravel and cement if that helps. So any recommendations on what to use would be greatly appreciated!


_


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the info! I found a training schedule that seemed feasible(I think the same as yours). However, it will be more dependent on me being out of biking shape than Madix out of running shape. I was asking about the boots b/c the areas around me are HEAVILY salted and I know it bothers him. Do you have just a regular harness? I would also like to try for the AD next year if I can find someplace to do it. I think this is a form of exercise Madix would really enjoy so I'm seriously looking into it!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

FG167 said:


> I'm interested in doing this with Madix. I haven't found much info on it - there were two sites I read, one said he had to be on the left, one on the right...
> 
> THE ENDURANCE TEST
> 
> ...


From what someone has told me (club member) they are suppose to be on the left, but that could of changed since he did it. We have been working on the left but Stark has been worked on the right as well.

As for the collar, I read that only a fursaver can be used with a lead - no hookups or harness.

Boots - no clue. I know we can use wax's or other likes to protect the feet, not sure about the boots. I would guess no though.

Not sure who you would need to be registered with .. that one I am curious about as well.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

FG167 said:


> thanks for the info! I found a training schedule that seemed feasible(I think the same as yours). However, it will be more dependent on me being out of biking shape than Madix out of running shape. I was asking about the boots b/c the areas around me are HEAVILY salted and I know it bothers him. Do you have just a regular harness? I would also like to try for the AD next year if I can find someplace to do it. I think this is a form of exercise Madix would really enjoy so I'm seriously looking into it!


Same here.. I took it slow because I hadn't been on a bike since I was like 10 (I'm 25) so it took some getting use too! Still fun though! I am enjoying it as much as Stark. 

We were forced to stop when we hit 6 miles, the snow is flying and I don't trust myself on the icy roads so we will pick up training come spring.

I have transfered him to just using a fursaver now but may need to bring the prong back this spring when we start out again.

I very much enjoy training for this and never thought in a million years I would but I actually miss going for our daily rides.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Falon, you can do the AD at a SchH trial(most will have them in the schedule) Hopefully the training group will be trialing in early Summer, the AD and BH all in one weekend for Madix! Huge goal!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes they offer AD at most if not all SchH trials AND pretty much any WDA/USA show that's doing a breed survey. It is not hard to find one.

I believe the dogs are supposed to run on dead-ringed Fursavers but I've seen people use a harness and/or bike attachment. Basically the dog needs to be trained to run on the right side and be under control.

They cannot wear boots during the test. For most dogs, the test is really more about the condition of the feet than the dog. Most SchH dogs who are healthy and in fit condition could probably go out and do an AD without much training but the pads on the feet need to be rough. This is a problem for my dogs since they live on carpet and grass.

Ron has a product he puts on the foot that protects it. You could certainly train with boots in the winter but eventually the pads will have to be conditioned.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

For the AD the dog has to be on a fur saver, no harness, and is run on the right side of the bike. Attachments are fine. No foot wear is allowed, but that doesn't mean you can't do that for now with the salt on the road. If you want to exercise your dog, using a harness is fine.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Has to be a fursaver? You can't use a flat buckle collar?

Blegh, somebody would have to run my dog if they must be on the right (I fall over if I try to bike with a dog on my right...I'm very much left side dominant)


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I know, it's sort of stupid, but those are the rules. I would rather run the dogs on a pinch collar on the left side for more control and your right hand in on the rear brake so you don't kill yourself when braking.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Falon, you can do the AD at a SchH trial(most will have them in the schedule) Hopefully the training group will be trialing in early Summer, the AD and BH all in one weekend for Madix! Huge goal!


I feel like that should be written "HUGE goal" lol. I'm not sure Madix (or I) will be ready by early Summer - but I'm willing to try!!! Are you training for the AD as well?



Liesje said:


> *Yes they offer AD at most if not all SchH trials*
> 
> For most dogs, the test is really more about the condition of the feet than the dog.
> 
> Ron has a product he puts on the foot that protects it. You could certainly train with boots in the winter but eventually the pads will have to be conditioned.


I had no idea. I don't understand the point of testing the conditioning of a dog's feet but I think it is an excellent way for Madix and I to get out and get some exercise together and have a goal to work towards.

The salt is bothering the burns he got on his hocks from flyball and he also doesn't like it between his toes. We're pretty heavily salted around my apartment/the bike trail so maybe I'll do boots for now and just wean him off as it gets warmer. Provided I can get my bike here from my parents' house. Are you training for this at all? 



Elaine said:


> For the AD the dog has to be on a fur saver, no harness, and is run on the right side of the bike. Attachments are fine. No foot wear is allowed, but that doesn't mean you can't do that for now with the salt on the road. If you want to exercise your dog, using a harness is fine.


Interesting, I'll have to decide if I want to get an attachment or not then. I think I'll start off with a prong for control and go from there maybe...will have to experiment and see what works best...


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Falon, I'm not sure if you know, but regular snow salt can be very damaging to even a healthy dog's paws. Whenever we were out at winter time in WI, when I went back into the house, all my dogs were put in the tub and feet were thoroughly rinsed


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not currently training. I bought a new bike but it's a road bike so I can't ride it at all right now (the sidewalks around us are never shoveled and the roads are often iced over or it's just far too busy to bike on them with a dog).

The idea behind the dog on the right is because if you are biking with traffic as one should be, then the dog is between you and the curb, not between you and a passing vehicle.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I understand the premise, I just can't bike with a dog on the right, lol


----------

